
Show HN: Research misaligned skill expectations in the tech sector - alanfranzoni
https://www.misalignedtech.com/
======
alanfranzoni
We have started our research by acknowledging that the so-called "skill gap"
exists - especially for the tech sector. Fresh graduates are usually missing
some skills to perform properly at their first job.

One critical question: why? Is the university underperforming? Or, maybe, it's
got different aims? We want to find out!

Please share this research on your social channels / internal discussion
lists, if you feel it's interesting!

